

Instagram.com's security cert expired - jorjordandan

went to check a pic on instagram and their cert was expired lolz
======
jorjordandan
reddit discussion here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/34e438/instagrammc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/34e438/instagrammcom_just_expired_its_certificate/)

